

Time for the Social Sciences - Thevet
http://www.nature.com/news/time-for-the-social-sciences-1.16621?WT.ec_id=NATURE-20141225

======
pervycreeper
>whether those solutions will gain traction depends on factors beyond their
discoverers’ ken

That's complete nonsense. As if being a social scientist gives one the
capacity to predict the future. The record regarding their abilities at this
task speaks for itself.

The rest of the article is simply empty rhetoric.

~~~
erikpukinskis
Where can I read the record of the results of future predictions made by
social scientists?

~~~
pervycreeper
Not sure what exactly you wish to see. I believe the burden of proof rests on
those who would assert that they _do_ make effective predictions.

